# new member intro



## racered (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello from north Tx.
My name is Paul.
I have a mature colony,,nest of bees, they live in a tree next to my house. I love my bees ,they don't seem to mind me living either.
I have lived here over 30 years, they have lived here almost as long. I hope to continue as is. 
So here we go!:thumbsup:
View attachment 31108


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Paul!


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! Were you thinking of raising some bees in a hive, so you can harvest some honey?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Read posts by Cleo C Hogan and email him for his stuff. He has a method to allow you to capture part of the hive in the tree without destroying it. You will need some stuff you probably don't have like a bit of used brood comb, but perhaps you can find someone close to lend it to you.

And while I'm at it- Welcome and hello
Bill


----------



## racered (Feb 25, 2017)

Thank you for the warm welcome and interest. I joined this forum to discuss how or if I can move a 20 year old hive that is in a hollow of a 50 year old tree. That is move the tree, or the part of the tree with the hive, to another part of the property,,with minimal trauma for the bees.
Ya I know.. wait until the details are clear.
I would like to post in the appropriate thread, if there is one.


----------



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

You might one to start a new thread. I would do a trapout and put them in a man made hive. CC Hogan invented a great method. If he's still on this forum, he'll share it with you, if he doesn't respond I'll tell you as much as I know.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I am still here. Retired now and don't do as much bee related items, but, always happy to help someone.

Send me an email... I will send data on doing the trapout.

[email protected]

Welcome to beesource.

cchoganjr


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source.


----------

